# (Request) Size 16 Insulated Bear Claw Slippers



## Gaikotsu Akunin (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been lookin' around the net, and it looks like if you have big feet you get boring slippers. Know anywhere I can get custom made ones? To be more specific, ones like these: http://www.awholelottastuff.ca/fun_feet_slippers_claw.JPG (brown ones)


----------



## Foxfairy (Nov 27, 2010)

Gaikotsu Akunin said:


> I've been lookin' around the net, and it looks like if you have big feet you get boring slippers. Know anywhere I can get custom made ones? To be more specific, ones like these: http://www.awholelottastuff.ca/fun_feet_slippers_claw.JPG (brown ones)


 
I make feet for $40, but that's beside the point--this best goes in the Black Market.


----------

